# Newport Aquarium - Newport, Ohio



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

About a month ago I visited my brother who lives in Cincinnati, Ohio. Anyhow, he took me to this Newport Aquarium place, and I was very excited. Here are some pictures I took, the quality of the pictures are decent, not professional looking though.









































































Enjoy and thanks for looking!


----------



## Petfairy (Jul 17, 2006)

nice pics. I have no idea what any of those are, but they are pretty. I like the "lobster" things.. ??? i dont know. Pretty cool.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks, i'm not very familiar with the saltwater hobby either, just most of the pictures i've taken were saltwater. They did have some planted tanks but the pictures didn't turn out too well.

BTW - Does anybody know how I can turn these images into thumbnails?


----------



## Petfairy (Jul 17, 2006)

Thumbnails as in avatars? or just like attatchments?


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Petfairy said:


> Thumbnails as in avatars? or just like attatchments?


Thumbnails as in having the img smaller in the post but when you click on it, it gets bigger. I know theres a way of dosing this w/o having to attach it. I just can't seem to remember how to do it.


----------



## Petfairy (Jul 17, 2006)

the only thing i can think of is using the "attatchment" button to insert the link. But i wonder if the "url" button would do that? Dont know.. 
Maybe someone else knows.


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm actually going through the Newport area next week and considered stopping by that Aquarium. Did they have freshwater displays? How much was it to get in?


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

No planted tank?!?!?!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

evercl92 said:


> I'm actually going through the Newport area next week and considered stopping by that Aquarium. Did they have freshwater displays? How much was it to get in?


Yeah, they have freshwater displays. All sorts kinds of stuff, its really neat. You should go. I believe it was around $10-20 bucks for an adult to get in. It is worth the money though.



bigstick120 said:


> No planted tank?!?!?!


I did take some pictures of their planted tanks but they didn't turn out so well so I didn't bother posting them.


----------



## tundrafour (Jun 8, 2006)

Nice pictures! I went to this aquarium over spring break a few years ago (I went to school an hour or two from Cincinnati). I liked it a lot; there were a lot of really interesting and well-done exhibits, both freshwater and saltwater.

Also (for the sake of those who might be considering a trip or are looking for more information about the aquarium), Newport, though probably a less than five minute drive from Cincinnatti, is technically in Kentucky.


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

I went there last weekend. Well worth the $16 is cost to get it. I was quite impressed with the freshwater displays. Some of the planted tanks looked like they needed a little tending to (clean up dead leaves and such) but overall, very nice.


----------

